# Log handrail.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

This is the biggest log handrail job that we have done to date. It was not the most complicated though. We kicked butt and got it done in three days. There is 229 running feet of railing with about 400 spindles on 6" center spacing.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Holy Cow Dave.....

That's a big one...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice work....Beeutiful view too..:icon_wink: :icon_wink:


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Holy Cow was what I was going to say too... no wonder you've been so busy!

Very nice!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks great Big Dave! Nice working conditions too with that scenery!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

It was actually a bad day to take pictures but it was the only chance I had. The view is great and on a clear day you can see for probably 20 miles. The pictures really don't do it justice.


----------

